# Mehrere Einsteigerfragen

## Moartel

Ich will meinen Laptop (1.13 Celi, 128MB RAM, i8x0 Grafik) auf Linux umstellen. Da der Rechner recht langsam ist, ist mir Performance wichtig, weshalb ich Gentoo benutzen möchte. In der Beziehung würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Unterschied zwischen einem optimierten Gentoo und einer binary-Distribution beim Arbeiten spürbar ist.

Der Rechner wird als Arbeitsrechner für Office, Internet/Email usw. genutzt. 

Das nächste wäre die Frage, welchen X-Server ich benutze. Ich weiß, dass X.org ein Ableger von XFree86 ist, aber welcher ist derzeit mehr zu empfehlen? Besonders bzgl. Stabilität/Performance/Kompatibilität zu diversen Windowmanagern.

Das letzte wäre, welchen Windowmanager ich benutze. Habe früher mal KDE benutzt, allerdings wurde KDE damals schon als zu überladen kritisiert und anscheinend ist das eher noch schlimmer geworden. Wollte jetzt mal Gnome benutzen, habe aber hier im Forum eine Diskussion wegen KDE/Gnome gelesen und anscheinend geben sich die von der Performance her nicht viel. 

Als Alternative bietet ja auch Gentoo xfce an, der anscheinend kleiner und schneller ist. Interessant wäre, ob sich der Unterschied deutlich bemerkbar macht. Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht auf Gnome/KDE-Anwendungen wie KMail, Evolution usw. angewiesen, da ich Firefox/Thunderbird benutze. Von daher bin ich recht frei in der Wahl. 

Allerdings wurde ich den Desktop gerne ein wenig umgestalten, bzw. an meinen Geschmack anpassen (z.B. wie auf http://www.manpage.ch/mp_uploads/20041013173009_1364837309.jpg http://www.manpage.ch/mp_uploads/20040721204255_1851967250.jpg http://www.manpage.ch/mp_uploads/20030819082133_1404631150.jpeg ). Für KDE habe ich eine Anleitung gefunden, wie man so etwas macht. Für xfce nicht, jedoch weiß ich, dass es gehen muss, weil auf dem ersten Screenshot xfce läuft. Daraus ergeben sich für mich drei Fragen:

- kann man sowas auch mit Gnome bewerkstelligen und wenn ja, ab welcher Version geht das?

- wie geht das mit xfce?

- Im Handbuch ist beschrieben, wie man die USE-Variable für KDE und Gnome anpasst (+/- qt/gtk), was wäre die passende Einstellung für xfce?

Ich weiß, dass solche Spielereien Power brauchen, die ich nicht im Übermaß habe, ich möchte aber versuchen das hin zu kriegen, was ich will und das mit der bestmöglichen Performance.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen, vielen Dank schon mal!

*edit*

Was noch wissenswert wäre:

- Was ist das für ein Kalender auf dem zweiten Screenshot?

- Was hat es mit den Ximian-Versionen verschiedener Programmpakete auf sich?

- Ich benutze sehr gerne Maple, das gibt es jedoch nicht in Portage (gibts ja auch nicht als Source). Sind bei der Installation oder später Probleme zu erwarten?Last edited by Moartel on Sat Dec 18, 2004 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezekeel

Also zu allererst - da du dir anscheinend nciht einmal 5 minuten die Mühe gemacht hast das Forum zu durchsuchen, da du ansonsten sicher die Antworten auf deine Fragen selbst gefunden hättest möchte ich dich darum wirklich sehr bitten insofern du beabsichtigst gentoo zu installieren folgendes zu beachten: 

1. die sehr umfangreichen Dokus zu lesen

2. das forum zu durchsuchen und dabei mehr als einen Suchversuch zu starten

3. google zu bemühen

-> und wenn das alles nicht geholfen hat einen Thread aufmachen.

 *Quote:*   

> Da der Rechner recht langsam ist, ist mir Performance wichtig, weshalb ich Gentoo benutzen möchte. In der Beziehung würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Unterschied zwischen einem optimierten Gentoo und einer binary-Distribution beim Arbeiten spürbar ist. 

 

Darauf kann man, ich zumindest nicht eine eindeutige Antwort liefern. Geschwindigkeit liegt meistens im Auge des betrachters. Um wirklich geschwindigkeit zu messen müßte man diverse Benchmarks über das System laufen lassen was soweit ich weiss bisher noch niemand hier gemacht hat. Es gab mal einen Thread zum Yoper Linux was aber auch aus den Sourcen gebildet wird und dessen Benchmark Test gefaked war gegeben weswegen der auch nicht wirklich nutzt. 

Letztlich bleibt zu sagen, dass bei gentoo der große vorteil der ist, dass man die Pakete mit hilfe der use flags schön klein halten kann weswegen diese im Normalfall auch schneller (meist abrr nicht spürbar) laufen sollten. Auf jeden Fall kannst du dir bei Gentoo sicher sein, dass du nicht unnötig festplattenplatz verschwendest und zu viele Angriffspunkte bietest wie nötig! Andere mögen hier anderer Ansicht sein...

 *Quote:*   

> Das nächste wäre die Frage, welchen X-Server ich benutze. Ich weiß, dass X.org ein Ableger von XFree86 ist, aber welcher ist derzeit mehr zu empfehlen? Besonders bzgl. Stabilität/Performance/Kompatibilität zu diversen Windowmanagern. 

 

Bei Gentoo ist nun Xorg Standard weswegen sich die Frage eigentlich mehr oder weniger erübrigt. Soll heissen, dass wenn du X installierst ohnehin Xorg installiert wird und nicht Xfree. Hintergrund dessen ist wohl, dass Xfree nicht mehr (richtig) oder zu langsam weiterentwickelt wird. Deswegen ist man hier allgemein auf Xorg umgestiegen. Die Kompatibilität liegt auf Grund der besseren weiterentwicklung hier wohl auch höher was leider nicht unbedingt auf alles zutrifft. Die binary Ati treiber laufen mit dem neuesten Xorg z.B. nicht, aber ansonsten sind mir keine Inkompatibilitäten bekannt! 

 *Quote:*   

> - kann man sowas auch mit Gnome bewerkstelligen und wenn ja, ab welcher Version geht das? 

 

so einfach zu sagen ist das nicht, aber JA es ist sicher möglich mit Karamba + gedesklets. Näheres hierzu gibt die Suche oder diverse Seiten her. Dazu bleibt zu sagen, dass ich nur auf das letzte bild zugreifen konnte, da ich für die anderen anscheinend keine Berechtigung habe! 

 *Quote:*   

> - wie geht das mit xfce? 

 

der lezte Screenshot siehr mir nach diversen Superkaramba Themes aus was ich aber nicht mit gewissheit sagen kann! Näheres gibt hierzu die Suche oder diverse Seiten her! 

HTH 

Hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben

Edit: Hab das mit qt und gtk bei mir rausgenommen - da falsch!  :Smile: 

----------

## Lensman

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> In der Beziehung würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Unterschied zwischen einem optimierten Gentoo und einer binary-Distribution beim Arbeiten spürbar ist.

 

Naja, kommt drauf an, wie aggressiv du deine CFLAGS einstellst. Ich würde sagen, das Gentoo schon schnell ist, aber meines Erachtens da nicht wirklich die eigentlichen Vorteile liegen. Wichtiger ist es schon, dass man durch die Verwendung der USE-Flags die Unterstützungen von gewissen Dingen in der Software ein- bzw. ausschalten kann und somit die Anzahl der abhängigen Pakete verringert werden können. Außerdem hat man ein recht minimales System, mit dem man anfängt und nicht so ein Suse-"ich pack dir einfach mal 20GB Müll auf deine Platte"-Linux. Debian geht da afaik auch den Gentoo-Weg mit einem Minimalsystem zu starten.

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> Das nächste wäre die Frage, welchen X-Server ich benutze. Ich weiß, dass X.org ein Ableger von XFree86 ist, aber welcher ist derzeit mehr zu empfehlen?

 

Ganz einfach: x.org

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> Das letzte wäre, welchen Windowmanager ich benutze.

 Na dass ist absolut Geschmacksfrage. Ich mag xfce als DE und die Kombination fluxbox+rox.

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> Als Alternative bietet ja auch Gentoo xfce an, der anscheinend kleiner und schneller ist. Interessant wäre, ob sich der Unterschied deutlich bemerkbar macht.

 

Bei mir eindeutig ja. Nachdem ich lange mit Gnome gearbeitet habe und dann auf xfce umgestiegen bin waren das schon Welten.

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> Allerdings wurde ich den Desktop gerne ein wenig umgestalten, bzw. an meinen Geschmack anpassen. ... Daraus ergeben sich für mich drei Fragen:
> 
> - kann man sowas auch mit Gnome bewerkstelligen und wenn ja, ab welcher Version geht das?
> 
> - wie geht das mit xfce?

 

Das kann man mit jedem WM oder DE machen. Bei xfce, gnome und kde kann man die Standardsachen wie Frameborder etc. über die Einstellungen vornehmen. Bei anderen kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, wird aber wohl über Skripte geschehen, denk ich mal  :Rolling Eyes:  Was ansonsten gerne genommen wird sind die gdesklets für Gnome-basierte Systeme. 

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> - Im Handbuch ist beschrieben, wie man die USE-Variable für KDE und Gnome anpasst (+/- qt/gtk), was wäre die passende Einstellung für xfce?

 

```
-qt -kde -arts -gnome gtk gtk2
```

 ist an der Stelle ziemlich ok, da xfce gtk2 verwendet  :Smile: 

Zu guter letzt hilft immer suchen und lesen  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

add X: X.org

add WM: ich bevorzuge kde -> aber das ist bitte jedem seine entscheidung. und threads bezügl. kde vs. alternativen gibts genug! -> suche

nicht gentoo bietet xfce an. xfce ist ein eigenständiger windowmanager. 

@gnome anwendungen: firefox & thunderbird benötigen beide gtk2. bei firefox gehts auch ohne, aber thunderbird wollte bei mir nicht wirklich ohne...

@screenshots: SUCHEN! RTFM....*SCNR*

 *Quote:*   

> - Im Handbuch ist beschrieben, wie man die USE-Variable für KDE und Gnome anpasst (+/- qt/gtk), was wäre die passende Einstellung für xfce?

 

für kde wäre zB +kde +qt -gnome -gtk

für gnome zB +gnome +gtk -qt -kde

qt & gtk sind nur "gui" toolkits (wie zB in java awt, swing etc). qt ist KEINE programmiersprache! ich hab aber, obwohl ich eigentlich qt und kde bevorzuge auch gtk installiert, da es auch haufenweise programme gibt, die halt für gtk programmiert sind.

hth,

ciao

----------

## Lensman

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Aber wieso du qt rausnehmen solltest weiss ich nun wirklich nicht, weder bei KDE, Gnome noch XFCE. Qt ist eine neue Programmiersprache von Trolltech die eigentlich nur vorteile mit sich bringt. Wegen gtk - bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass du guten gewissens -gtk in die make.conf reinschreiben kannst. Das hat weniger was mit den wms zu tun sondern, dass gtk veraltet ist und von gtk2 abgelöst wurde - liege ich damit falsch@forum?

 

Das ist leider falsch. QT ist KEINE Programmiersprache sondern ein Framework zur Entwicklung von GUIs. Und warum man das rausnehmen sollte ist ganz einfach: Wenn du kein KDE verwendest, brauchst du auch in den Programmen keine QT-Unterstützung. Sprich, wenn ein Programm eine QT-Oberfläche optional anbietet, so wird diese dann nicht mitkompiliert und somit muss man auch nicht qt zusätzlich installieren (also wieder eine Abhängigkeit weniger!). Gleiches gilt im Prinzip für GTK /GTK2. Außerdem kann man GTK drinlassen, da es von GTK2 überdeckt wird, wenn ein Programm auch beides anbietet. Somit würde dann nicht GTK und GTK2 Unterstützung mit einkompiliert werden, sondern nur letzteres. Siehe Beschreibung der USE-Flags:

 *Quote:*   

> gtk Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)
> 
> gtk2 Use gtk+-2.0.0 over gtk+-1.2 in cases where a program supports both.

 

Gruß,

Christian

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> Das ist leider falsch. QT ist KEINE Programmiersprache sondern ein Framework zur Entwicklung von GUIs. Und warum man das rausnehmen sollte ist ganz einfach: Wenn du kein KDE verwendest, brauchst du auch in den Programmen keine QT-Unterstützung.

 

sorry, auch falsch!

is ja net so, dass nur kde mit qt programmiert! es gibt genügend andere programme, die auch auf qt aufbauen!

zB IPE usw...

is also kde unabhängig  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## Ezekeel

nur mal ne frage des Verständnisses wegen. Ok habs nun soweit kapiert was qt und gtk sind - hab mich noch nicht wirklich so mit den Dingen beschäftigt, sorry! 

Aber wieso gibt es gtk und gtk2? War vielleicht etwas falsch fomuliert - wieso nutzt gnome noch gtk wenn es schon gtk2 gibt oder ist das denken vollkommen falsch? gtk2 wird wahrscheinlich schon eine nachfolgeversion von gtk sein, oder?

----------

## psyqil

Wenn ein Programm gtk-Unterstützung anbietet, hat es ein gtk-Flag. Wenn es Unterstützung für gtk und gtk2 hat, greift gtk2. USE="-gtk gtk2" verwendet gtk2 für Programme, die gtk zwingend brauchen, aber beides können. OK?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezekeel

wem hat die Antwort gegolten? Mir wohl nicht sonst wäre miene Frage verwirrender gestellt als wie ich das eigentlich beabsichtigt hatte. 

Mir ging es einfach nur um das Prinzip:

wieso wird von manchen Programmen noch gtk(1.0) verlangt wenn es schon gtk2(.0) gibt???

----------

## psyqil

Ääähhh... ja!

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> GTK+ 2 developed with the intention of succeeding GTK+. Its new features include improved text rendering using Pango, a new theme engine, improved accessibility using ATK, complete transition to Unicode using UTF-8 strings and a more flexible API. However, GTK+ 2 lacks compatibility with GTK+ 1, and programmers must port applications to it. Some programs continue to use GTK+ 1, as the original version remains in use and also offers less complexity than GTK+ 2.

 Besser?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Weil die Programme zwar mit gtk entwickelt wurden, aber nicht mit dem gtk-Nachfolger gtk2 getestet wurden und demzufolge im jeweiligen ebuild gtk als Vorraussetzung festgelegt wurde.

Außerdem werden es die jeweiligen Autoren auch in den Makefiles so festgelegt haben.

----------

## Torim

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du kein KDE verwendest, brauchst du auch in den Programmen keine QT-Unterstützung

 

Naja, wie ist das dann bei einem Programm wie Opera? Das baut soviel ich weiss auf QT auf.

----------

## gentop

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du kein KDE verwendest, brauchst du auch in den Programmen keine QT-Unterstützung

 

Das ist auch nicht richtig. QT wurde entwickelt, um Platformunabhängig grafische Oberflächen zu entwickeln. QT ist NICHT extra für KDE entwickelt worden. MIt QT kannste auch sehr genial Windows-Anwendungen programmieren!

Gruß gentop

----------

## Lensman

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> sorry, auch falsch!
> 
> is ja net so, dass nur kde mit qt programmiert! es gibt genügend andere programme, die auch auf qt aufbauen!
> 
> zB IPE usw...
> ...

 Naja, ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, das QT von KDE abhängt. QT ist halt schlicht und ergreifend ein Framework, welches von KDE verwendet wird. Ok, so wie ich das formuliert habe könnte man das missverstehen  :Sad:  Wobei man durchaus schon sagen kann, dass man normalerweise auch keine QT-Unterstützung braucht, wenn man kein KDE verwendet. Von daher sind die USE-Flags -qt -kde... durchaus gerechtfertigt. Mir persönlich sind zumindest noch keine QT-basierten Programme außerhalb von KDE über den Weg gelaufen  :Wink:  Gibt es bestimmt, ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich da bisher nie so explizit drauf geachtet habe  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> Wobei man durchaus schon sagen kann, dass man normalerweise auch keine QT-Unterstützung braucht, wenn man kein KDE verwendet. Von daher sind die USE-Flags -qt -kde... durchaus gerechtfertigt. Mir persönlich sind zumindest noch keine QT-basierten Programme außerhalb von KDE über den Weg gelaufen 

 

sorry, wie gesagt, halte ich das für falsch, sowas zu sagen....

zB skype ist ein gutes beispiel  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit: Ich hatte auf meinem Laptop (P4@2,8GHz, 512MB DDR) sowohl SuSE9.1 als auch Gentoo ausprobiert. Benchmarks oder so hab ich keine aber es ist wohl keine Einbildung, wenn ich sage, dass Gentoo spürbar flüssiger lief (KDE).

Noch ein vielleicht völlig hinkender Vergleich:

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich auf dem alten 700er Duron Slackware drauf und hatte aus Spass auf eine andere Partition FreeBSD installiert. Nach meinem Empfinden lief FreeBSD unter KDE deutlich schneller als die Slackware. Jetzt habe ich auf meinem aktuellen System (Sempron 3000+, 768MB DDR) Gentoo drauf und aus Spass FreeBSD auf ner anderen Partition. Irgendwelche Unterschiede im Speed sind für mich nicht mehr feststellbar. Mag natürlich am schnellen Rechner liegen.

Wie gesagt, das alles sind sehr subjektive Feststellungen, aber der Mensch findet das gut, wo er dran glaubt und mir kommt kein anderes Linux als Gentoo mehr auf die Platte.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Hintergrund dessen ist wohl, dass Xfree nicht mehr (richtig) oder zu langsam weiterentwickelt wird. Deswegen ist man hier allgemein auf Xorg umgestiegen. 

 

das stimmt nicht. Der Grund, warum man Xfree ab Version 4.4.0 nicht mehr benutzt, ist weil die xfree Entwieckler die Lizenz geändert haben, die nicht mehr (ganz) GPL-Kompatibel ist, letztere Versionen sind vorhanden und sie sind auch ebenfalls im portage. Da aber die meisten distris, darunter Gentoo, X.org als default setzen, wird es wohl in Zukunft kaum Support mehr für xfree geben.

Ich hab lange Zeit xfree gehabt und nun habe ich xorg und ich erkenne gar keinen Unterschied, bei mir läuft alles wir früher. Nur xorg braucht ein Paar (5 Sekunden höchstens) mehr als xfree um die screens zu initialisieren, am sonsten läuft alles perfekt wie früher.

----------

## gentop

Also ich merke auf meinem alten Rechner (233er mit 128 MB RAM und ner lahmen Festplatte) deutliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile mit Gentoo gegenüber alten Windows bzw. Linux Installationen. Auf meinem neueren Rechner merk ich es auch nicht so deutlich. Aber bei Programmen wie Firefox, Thunderbird etc. merkt man doch einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Starten als bei vorkompilierten Versionen...

Gruß gentop

----------

## tommy101

Meine Meinung zu qt und gtk:

Ich  habe hier auf meinem Gnome-Desktop  einige Qt-Programme am laufen , ohne Kde USE-flag

Also die beiden Welten kann man sehr wohl mischen, das gleiche gilt auch für gtk-Programme.

Wäre ja auch schön Blöd von einer Firma mit finanziellen Intressen wie Trolltech zu sagen, du willst unser qt kommerziell nutzen? dann musst du auch Kde benutzen.

Naja und Gnome ist ja glaub ich auch ein Nebenprodukt, was aus dem framework enstanden ist,

welches für Gimp entwickelt wurde. 

Zu Geschwindigkeit: Gentoo schneller? Ja, aber absolut. 

Ich habe vorher nur kommerzielle mainstream Distris gehabt. Das war für mich ein richtiger 

Höhenflug als ich zu Gentoo kam.

----------

## Master-Romeo

*g* kann es sein, dass so ziemlich jeder threat in dem in irgendeiner Weise qt bzw. gtk verwendet wird, total vom Thema abgewichen und eine Diskussion über ein qt vs. gtk ausbricht ???

 :Wink: 

*g* ha, bin Tux's lil helper *freu*   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tobiking

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab lange Zeit xfree gehabt und nun habe ich xorg und ich erkenne gar keinen Unterschied, bei mir läuft alles wir früher. Nur xorg braucht ein Paar (5 Sekunden höchstens) mehr als xfree um die screens zu initialisieren, am sonsten läuft alles perfekt wie früher.

 

Also im Vergleich von X.org 6.7.0 zu xfree 4.3.0 ist gar nichts anders. xfree 4.3.0 war die letzte Version mit der alten Lizenz und X.org 6.7.0 ist fast eine 1:1 kopie weshalb die ati Treiber für xfree 4.3.0 auch unter X.org 6.7.0 laufen.

Erst zwischen X.org 6.8.0 und xfree 4.4.0 ist nen Unterschied.

----------

## Moartel

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau mit der gtk-qt-engine? Könnte ich mit der, auch wenn ich Gnome nutzen würde, alles nach qt aussehen lassen? Wichtig wäre auch, wie stark die Performance-Einbußen sind. Mir gefällt leider gtk überhaupt nicht. Ich glaube das kann einem nicht gefallen, wenn man von Windows kommt (bitte nicht übel nehmen   :Wink:   ).

----------

## miwalter

 *Moartel wrote:*   

> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau mit der gtk-qt-engine? Könnte ich mit der, auch wenn ich Gnome nutzen würde, alles nach qt aussehen lassen? Wichtig wäre auch, wie stark die Performance-Einbußen sind. Mir gefällt leider gtk überhaupt nicht. Ich glaube das kann einem nicht gefallen, wenn man von Windows kommt (bitte nicht übel nehmen    ).

 

Genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt und einfach mal ausprobiert. Performancenachteile sind keine da (jedenfalls bei dem von mir genutzten Theme (Lipstick)). Sieht alles etwas homogener aus.

Nachteil: Die Schrift mußte ich per Hand auf eine andere setzen - irgendwie wirkt die bei gtk-Programmen kleiner.

Als Hilfe dazu habe ich das Programm "switch2" benutzt.

----------

